# RHUMBEUS OR??? PART 2



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

Yesterday i went to one acuarium down here in mexico city and purchased two that are supposed to be rhombeus and i say supposed to be lol because down here in mex cicty is hard to find a good acuarium second they are illigeal and its very dificult to find em ,, and 3rd people who work at the acuariums dont know jack sh*t about piranhas .. either way i purchased to for 40usd .. (400 mecican pesos)... and i got some pics of one both are very similar just the other one is lil darker and hasnt too many spots and its the smallest one... im going to attach a pic 
thanx

b.c.

ok i edited and posted nother pic lol


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

ooops thats not the pic let me try again hahaha


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

another shot


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

last shot


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

need clearer pics...too blurry


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

ZOOOOOOOOOOOOM OUT or something. i cant see


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

clearer pics are needed for identification


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

use the flash next time


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Flash isn't needed, but FOCUS is.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

See if there's a macro setting on your camera...


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

ok im going to get a new ones and post it... lol

thanx
b.c.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

It looks like a rhom if you squint your eyes real hard and turn your head a little


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> It looks like a rhom if you squint your eyes real hard and turn your head a little


 Very scientific indeed....


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

OK HERE WE GO AQGAIN LOL


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

ANOTHER PIC OF THE SAME ONE


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

AND YESTERDAY I PURCHASED THIS ONE AS WELL.... IS IT A RHOMBEUS OR A SPILO?¡¡ THANSX FOR THE HELP

B.C.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

i already posted the new pics any help will be much apreciated
thanx
b.c.


----------

